# How many resorts have you been to?



## nzboardlife

Only NZ ones, i have not traveled FOR snowboarding as of yet. 5 - 8


----------



## Guest

Sugarbush, Ski liberty, Whitetail, Big mountain, Wisp, Snowshoe


----------



## PaoloSmythe

ummmmm.... 
a dry slop in england 
a mountain in scotland - aviemore
5 small hills in italy - garessio, artesina, limone piemonte, pila, prato nevoso
3 big mountains in italy - cervinia, la thuile, courmayeur, 
about 8 huge hills in france - chamonix, tignes, val thorens, val d'isere, les arcs, courchevel, la rosiere, meribel 
2 big hills in austria - kaprun, zell am see
1 monster hill in switzerland - zermatt
4 big hills in canaduh - whistler / blackcomb, fernie, big white

so 25 all in all. twas fun too!


----------



## Guest

PA- whitetail, liberty, roundtop, seven springs
MD- wisp
WV- snowshoe, silver creek
NY- iceface
VT- killington
CO- copper, mj/wp

so 11 in 3 years of riding.


----------



## Guest

i have been too
NJ-Mountain creek
PA-jack frost
PA-big boulder
VT-mount snow
PA-snow mountain
NY-windham mountain
PA-blue mountain

that was just last year Im hoping to take a trip out west this year


----------



## killclimbz

CA: Boreal, Bear Valley, Dodge Ridge, Squaw, Sugar Bowl, Donner, Homewood, Kirkwood, Iron Mountain (RIP).
Utah: Snowbird, Powder Mountain, Snobasin
Colorado: Berthoud Ski area (when it operated), Winterpark/Maryjane, Copper, Steamboat, Loveland, Abasin, Breck, Vail, Beaver Creek, Arrowhead, Snowmass, Aspen Highlands, Crested Butte, Monarch.

Backcountry spots:
Utah: Hells Canyon, Handley(?) peak.
Colorado, Berthoud Pass, Monarch Pass, Butler Gulch, Rollins Pass, Wolf Creek Pass, Janet's Cabin, Lost Wonder Hut, Torrey's Peak, Grizzly Gulch, Quandary Peak, Buffalo Pass, Loveland pass, Vail Pass, Peak 1, Arapahoe Lakes, Geneva Basin.

That's just off the top of my head...


----------



## Suburban Blend

I had to use Ridertec on this one. 65 for what I can remember over a 23 year period:

- Valdez Heli Ski Guides, AK
- Jackson Hole, WY
- Squaw Valley USA, CA
- Saas Fee, CH
- Ohau, NZ
- Bridger Bowl, MT
- Stevens Pass, WA
- Alpine Meadows, CA
- Kirkwood, CA
- Mammoth Mountain, CA
- Grand Targhee, WY
- The Remarkables, NZ
- Treble Cone, NZ
- Big Boulder, PA
- Big Sky Resort, MT
- Wolf Creek Ski Area, CO
- Blackcomb Mountain, BC
- Mt. Baker, WA
- Sugarbush, VT
- Stowe Mountain Resort, VT
- HoliMont Ski Area, NY
- Holiday Valley, NY
- Antillanca, CL
- Coronet Peak, NZ
- Steamboat, CO
- Mt. Hood Meadows, OR
- Cardrona, NZ
- Snow King Resort, WY
- Crystal Mountain, WA
- June Mountain, CA
- Mountain High, CA
- Mt. Baldy, CA
- Snow Valley, CA
- Big Bear Mountain Resort, CA
- Snow Summit, CA
- Brian Head Resort, UT
- Snowbird, UT
- Park City Mountain Resort, UT
- Brighton Resort, UT
- Beaver Mountain, UT
- Rendevous Peak, WY
- Whitefish Mountain Resort, MT
- Snowbowl, MT
- Cerro Catedral, AR
- Temple Basin, NZ
- Mt Hutt, NZ
- Heli-ski, NZ
- Craigieburn, NZ
- Mont-Sainte-Anne, QC
- Blue Mountain, ON
- Boreal, CA
- Blue Knob Ski Resort, PA
- Crested Butte Mountain Resort, CO
- Breckenridge, CO
- Aspen Buttermilk, CO
- Whiteface, NY
- Hunter Mountain, NY
- Mt. Bachelor, OR
- Tahoe Donner, CA
- Northstar at Tahoe, CA
- Mt. Rose - Ski Tahoe, NV
- Heavenly Ski Resort, CA
- Copper Mountain, CO
- Teton Pass, WY
- Peek n Peak, NY


The ones out here in the East crack me up with 300-700 feet of vertical. Something is better than nothing, and the dudes who rip on the Ice Coast Gnar get into the texture of the Rockies and rule! So I do have respect for all.

I worked the Burton Demo Crew for a bit in 98 and the entire 2000 season - all over North America.


----------



## Guest

I have only been to two - 
Mt Hotham and Falls Creek both in Victoria.


----------



## Guest

Suburban Blend said:


> The ones out here in the East crack me up with 300-700 feet of vertical. Something is better than nothing,


hey easy on the cracks about our 400 foot verts.  i taught myself on one of those, and now they're good for chugging beers on the lifts with friends and then trying to knock each other down. :laugh: patrol doesn't like that very much tho :dunno:

check this place out, you'll be blown away.

other than the above mentioned place, i've been to heavenly in south tahoe. plan on two or three trips this coming season. a cousin of a friend lives in tahoe and we were talking about goin there. i've also been considering jackson hole.


----------



## Dcp584

MD: Wisp

PA: 7 Springs, Ski Liberty, Ski Whitetail, Ski Roundtop

VT: Killington, Jay Peak, Bolton Valley, Stowe


I think that is all of them...


----------



## Suburban Blend

Gustov said:


> hey easy on the cracks about our 400 foot verts.


I worked here (350') and created the trail map. 
but live here at Holiday Valley (700')








I can put the kids to bed and get 1.5 - 2hrs of sketch riding at night.


----------



## Guest

i'd kill for 700' at a local place  more than double what i get. you gotta love a place where you can get from top to bottom in under 15 seconds :laugh:


----------



## Suburban Blend

What's even more crazy is that people seem to die every year who fall off the groomers or bump runs.


----------



## baldylox

NY - Windham, Hunter, Belleayre
NJ - Mountain Creek
PA - Camelback
MA - Jiminy Peak
VT - Killington, Okemo, Mt.Snow, Jay Peak, Ascutney
UT - Brighton, Park City

...only 13


----------



## baldylox

Gustov said:


> check this place out, you'll be blown away.


I like how they call the tubing park "Avalanche." Sort of like pushing snow of the roof of the garage I guess....


----------



## Guest

It looks like a lot of resorts need to have a sundowner run somewhere.


----------



## Suburban Blend

*Roots NZ resorts*

This one is the best ones ever! Broken River Ski Area - off piste skiing and snowboarding, Canterbury To get to Broken River, warm up with a short 15min walk to the first rope toe. (chuck your gear on the goods lift)









To have to go to great lengths to ski/snowboard leaves to terrain in great shape for exploration. "Punters" or faint of heart tourists need not bother.


----------



## T.J.

PA - Camelback, Jack Frost, Big Boulder, Bear Creek (Doe Mtn), Elk, 7Springs, Liberty, Whitetail

MD - Wisp

NH - Loon

ME - Sunday River

CO - Breckenridge, Vail, Keystone, Copper

VT - Jay Peak, Killington


----------



## Guest

USA
CA: Northstar, Sierra, Kirkwood, Bear Valley, Dodge Ridge
OR: Timberline, Mt. Hood Meadows

Canada
AB: Norquay, Sunshine Village, Lake Louise


----------



## Guest

does whistler blackcomb count as one or two?

Canada: whistler/blackcomb and sunpeaks
NZ: Turoa, Whakapapa, Mt Hutt, Cardrona, Treble cone, ohau, dobson, rainbow
...some of them are club fields so dont know if they'd be classified as "resorts"


----------



## Suburban Blend

NzGnu said:


> does whistler blackcomb count as one or two?
> 
> ...some of them are club fields so dont know if they'd be classified as "resorts"


 
whistler and blackcomb are two different resorts.

Did you see that I posted Broken River on page two? I think that the club fields are classic! I love those places. But no fricken amenities thats for sure.


----------



## Guest

haha yea they can be a bit ghetto but thats all gravy. trying to talk my mates into road tripping round the more advanced ones in the south island if they get some decent snow, not to keen on those nut-crackers though.


----------



## killclimbz

Actually Whistler Blackcomb is one resort. It's two gigantic seperate mountains. They are building an ariel tramway that goes from one mountain to the other. Your lift ticket is good at both, Intrawest owns and runs them both, same base village, etc. With the new tramway, you can fairly easily ride both in the same day now. They could easily be two resorts though. 

Whistler Blackcomb - Official Ski Resort Website - Whistler, BC, Canada

Seems to me it's pretty much like Winterpark/Maryjane. The two are often mistaken for two different resorts when it's actually all one resort. Granted, Whistler Blackcomb is like 10X the size of WM/MJ, much more committing terrain, etc.


----------



## Guest

god I hate all you guys who live right off the mountain....When I'm old enough I'm fucking moving to like, Canada:laugh:


----------



## kyle16

For me, I have been to:

California:

Boreal,
Kirkwood
Sierra at Tahoe
Northstar at Tahoe
Homewood
Heavenly
Sugar bowl
Dodge Ridge
Bear Valley

Canada:

Lake Louise
Sunshine Valley
Norquay

12 is my #, but I hope it will grow soon.


----------



## Guest

its all about the french alps boys!
ive done 2 full seasons in val d'isere
tignes
belle plagne
les arcs
alpe d'huez
rossendale

for me val disere is the place to be and the place to stay!!!!!!


----------



## PaoloSmythe

i think whistler - blackcomb are two resorts. 

for sure a single lift pass can cover both areas.... but then you can get passes over here in eurolandia, that allow you to ride a hill in two sperate countries! eg chamonix and courmayeaur (france and italy) le thuile and la rosiere (italy - france) 

and then there is les trois vallees.... about 5 seperate resorts.... espace killy (tignes and val d'isere) plus many others....

good think to link whistler and black comb by a car tho..... farking boring to download and reupload in a single day if one hill is cloud enshrouded or just cack!


----------



## nzboardlife

Suburban Blend said:


> - Temple Basin, NZ
> - Heli-ski, NZ
> - Craigieburn, NZ



sick, craigieburn and heli-ski'n here is my first big ticket holiday when i get outta uni and into a job that pays more than 13 and hour.


----------



## Suburban Blend

nzboardlife said:


> sick, craigieburn and heli-ski'n here is my first big ticket holiday when i get outta uni and into a job that pays more than 13 and hour.


Even as a Cepo (Ceptic Yank) I've camped out at the Clubbies with almost no money. Cragie and Broken River are skid row with the richest rewards for sure. See some better Cragieburn pics here "Where there is a will, there's a way" It works best if you're solo...


----------



## Guest

Copper mountain, CO
Loveland, CO
Breckinridge, CO
Keystone, CO
A Basin, CO
St. Marys Glacier, CO (Don't know if it counts)
Beaver Creek, CO
Winter Park, CO
Eldora, CO
Steamboat, CO
Crested Butte Mountain Resort, CO
Brighton, UT
Snowbowl, MT
Bridger, MT
Big Sky, MT
Snowbowl, AZ
Whiteface, NY
Mt Gore, NY
Camelback, PA


----------



## Dcp584

^^^^^^^
Well isn't that just a lovely little list you have going there.


----------



## Guest

Riding for 14 years and living in 3 different states makes things a little easier.


----------



## Guest

Only 2 in Aus really need to get out an about. Definately headin overseas end of this yr


----------



## Guest

Mt. Washington, Vancouver Island BC
Whistler, Whistler BC
Mt. Baker, WA
Killinton, VT
Sunday River, ME
Attitash, NH
Mt. Snow, VT
Big White, BC
Silverstar, BC

this year I am going to expand this list


----------



## Guest

You mean next season, right?


----------



## Guest

haha yeah my bad...... wrong wording. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## X1n54n3x

CA
Heavenly
Kirkwood
Sierra at Tahoe
Northstar
Boreal
Diamond Peak
Bear Valley
Mt Rose (NV?)
Squaw Valley
Bear Mountain

Utah
Park City
Brighton
i know im forgetting some..


----------



## Guest

I can only remember 8, but I'm sure I've been to either Keystone or A-Basin, just can't remember.

CO: Cooper, Vail, Breckenridge, Beaver Creek, Monarch
OR: Mt. Bachelor
NY: Bristol
VT: Mt. Snow


----------



## kri$han

VT: Jay Peak, Killington, Mt. Snow

ON: Blue Mountain, Mt. St. Louis Moonstone, Lakeridge, 

PQ: Mt. Tremblant

BC: Whistler/Blackcomb


FUCK I can't wait for this season to begin!!!!


----------



## Guest

This upcoming season is kinda looking crappy for me. $$$ is not good and I am not sure if I will be able to get my 3 usual 3 trips. I think I might just cram it all into one long week at Utah pristine powder conditions.

I am thinking the first week of January, but then again that's a risky week to find good snow. Ill think about it the closer the day gets, but over all I cant wait till I move out of this damn state. Wake boarding might be fun, but it will never compare to snowboarding.


----------



## Guest

I've only been to the ones in North America. lol.
Canada : Blue Mountain, Kicking Horse, Mount St. Anne, Sunshine, Mt. St. Louis, uhmmm , Blackcomb, Mt. Tremblant.

States : Vermont, Lake Tahoe, and Mammoth.

I mainly stay in canada. haha.


----------



## zakk

CA
Squaw Valley 
Bear Valley
Northstar at Tahoe
Sugar Bowl
Kirkwood
Heavenly
Sugar Bowl
Mammoth Mountain 

OR
Mt. Hood Meadows
Timberline

Not bad for my first season 

Already next season I've got plans at:

Whistler (White Christmas!)
White Pass
Mt Bachlor
Sierra at Tahoe


----------



## Guest

Almost all in western canada.. but, why travel when it is in your backyard?

AB: Norquay, Sunshine Village, Lake Louise, Fortress, COP -Canada Olypic Park (HA HA!),Castle Mountain, Nakiska, Rabbit Hill (also funny) (8)

BC: Big White, Grouse, Blackcomb Whistler (i also think they are 2 resorts), Hemlock, Manning Park, Kicking Horse, Fernie, Mount Hood (9)
Montana: Whitefish

So, i guess 18 that i a can think of. I live near the boarder now.. and am going to Mt.Baker (Wash.) this year FOR SURE


----------



## Guest

killclimbz said:


> Colorado: Berthoud Ski area (when it operated), Winterpark/Maryjane, Copper, Steamboat, Loveland, Abasin, Breck, Vail, Beaver Creek, Arrowhead, Snowmass, Aspen Highlands, Crested Butte, Monarch.


Im going to Snowmass in March. Howd u like it/when did you go? It'll be my first time out west


----------



## bmwracer3

I gotta think about this:

Tahoe (year 1): Squaw, Alpine Meadows, Sugar Bowl
Park City (year 2): Snowbird, PCMR, somewhere else
Winter Park (year 3): WP
Jackson Hole (year 4): JHMR
Breck (year 5): Breck, Vail probably (Jan 09)


----------



## killclimbz

Eviltomatoqueen said:


> Im going to Snowmass in March. Howd u like it/when did you go? It'll be my first time out west


Snowmass is awesome. Probably the most well rounded mountain in the Aspen area. It's also huge, with one of the longer vertical drops. Plenty of gnar on the high peaks, lot's of everything else to entertain you lower down. 

Aspen Highlands is worth a visit and so is Ajax mountain. All are easily reached with the shuttle system and use the same lift ticket as Snowmass. Make sure you do some apres ski in the town of Aspen. It's a top three ski party town scene without a doubt. Tons of fun stuff to be had there. 

Good choice all the way around.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420

Bousquet MA
Jiminy peak MA
Brodie MA
Butternut MA
Loveland CO
Breck CO
Monarch CO
Abasin CO
Keystone CO
Killington VT
Jay Peak VT
Smugglers Notch VT


loveland pass n st marys glacier dont really count


----------



## Guest

CO:
Winter Park
Breck
Keystone
Vail

UT:
Park City
Snowbird
The Canyons
Solitude
Brighton

NH:
Cranmore
Attitash

Midwest (not resorts, just shit hills):
Great Bear - SD
Mt Kato - MN
Afton Alps - MN
Buck Hill - MN
Mt Crescent - IA

I'm gonna try to take a trip out west every month this winter. I've got Summit Co booked for Nov and UT for Dec so far. I want to check out Tahoe and maybe Whist/BC. I'll see if priceline can hookup a good deal...


----------



## Guest

Cali:
North Star
Kirkwood
Big Bear
Mammoth
Dodge Ridge
Sierra
Squaw Valley
Sugar Bowl

Idaho:
Bogus Basin
Kelly Canyon

Utah:
Solitude
Sundance
Park City

Wyoming:
Grand Targhee


----------



## ElChupocabra

Cali: Northstar, sugarbowl, squaw, Heavenly
Colorado: wolfcreek, purgatory, telluride, copper, winterpark, arapahoe, breckenridge, Keystone
New Mexico:Red river, Sandia, Santa fe, Sipapu
Utah: Snowbird, Solitude, Brighton


----------



## Guest

snowcreek lol 1hr north of Kansas City. Its prob 300-400 ft or so. But they have a good park and its up down up down so lots of practice and runs. 

copper,vail,stone,brek


----------



## Vlaze

NY:

Bristol
Lab
Togg
Song
Snow Ridge
Catamount
Greek Peak

CT:
Mohawk
Southington

VT:
Mt Snow
Kill
Sugarbush
Stratton
Okemo
Jay Peak (this year)
Stowe (this year)

MA:
Waschussett

NH:
Waterville (this year)
Loon (this year)


----------



## Hayes

Solitude, UT
Brighton, UT
Sugar Mountain, NC

I know, I am an amateur. I do plan on adding Winter Park, CO to the list in January!


----------



## GONZO

All Over North America Mostly. Chile/argentina ,some European Alp Trips, Nz. One Of The Most Memorable Was Heli Riding In Russia. Our Pilot Was Drunk Constantly. Haha Good Times


----------



## Guest

Let's see...

Nagano:
Tsugaike Kogen
Hakuba Goryu
Cortina International
Norikura

Gifu:
Dynaland
Washigatake
Takasu Snow Park

Hokkaido:
Niseko Grand Hirafu and Hanazono

Hoping to try some new places this year!


----------



## Guest

WA: Crystal, Snoqualmie
OR: Mt. Hood
CO: A-Basin, Breck, Beaver Creek, Crested Butte, Eldora, Vail


edit: forgot OR


----------



## Penguin

Bear Mountain
Snow Summit
Mt. High
Mammoth
Sierra-At-Tahoe
Heavenly
Northstar-At-Tahoe

That's about it so far.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Local:
Baker
Crystal
Stevens
Snoqualmie (East/West/Central/Alpental)
Mission Ridge

Canada:
Whistler/Blackcomb

OR:
Hood Meadows
Bachelor

CA:
Bear
Sierra Summit

Tahoe:
Northstar
Squaw Valley
Heavenly
Alpine Meadows
Donner Pass
Diamond Peak

CO:
Breckenridge
Vail


----------



## Guest

PA
jf/bb
camelback
blue mnt
elk

VT
stratton
killington
mount snow

NH
bretton woods
waterville valley

ME
sunday river
sugarloaf

CO
vail
A-basin
Keystone

NV/CA
heavenly
kirkwood

I THINK thats it, at least that's all I can remember...
trying to get back out west this year and up to Whistler/Blackcomb


----------



## Guest

12 for me, all in CA and most in the Lake Tahoe area.


----------



## mikey5882

East Coast:
Whiteface <--where I learned to snowboard!
Hunter
Wyndham
Stowe
Stratton

West Coast:
Brighton/Snowbird/Solitude
Whistler


----------



## Rufus

I just started snowboarding spring 2008, so far here's where I've been:

Boreal, CA 
Bear Valley, CA 
Mt. Shasta, CA 
Mt. Bachelor, OR 

Going back to Bear Valley tomorrow and I have a trip planned to Northstar at Tahoe in February.


----------



## Guest

*4*

I have been to:

Wolf Creek
Vail
Breckenridge
Beaver Creek

my favorite is wolf creek; I like the tree runs.

I've been snowboarding a few years and I just created a site that gives forecasts for popular ski resorts. We only have a few resorts listed now, but we plan on adding a couple hundred in the next couple of months. Tell me what you think. Powder Prediction - Ski Resort Weather Forecasts - Home

Btw, has anyone been to Beaver Creek recently? How is it these days? Me and a couple of friends are thinking about going there in a couple of weeks.


----------



## jordan2734

Michigan
Boyne Highlands
Nubs Nob
Alpine Valley

NY
Holiday Valley

CO
Breckenridge
Winterpark


----------



## Guest

Mt. Hood Meadows and Timberline
Squaw Valley
Heavenly
Snowshoe
Mammoth Mountain
Snowbird
Big Sky
Stratton
Wintergreen
Massanutten

I've been known to get around, yuck yuck yuck. :laugh:


----------



## zakk

Updated List:

CA
Squaw Valley
Bear Valley
Northstar at Tahoe
Sugar Bowl
Kirkwood
Heavenly
Sugar Bowl
Sierra Summit
Mammoth Mountain
Sierra at Tahoe

OR
Mt. Hood Meadows
Timberline

WA
Crystal Mountain

BC
Whistler/Blackcomb
Cypress Mountain

UT
Brighton
Snowbird
Powder Mountain


----------



## Guest

This is only my second season,

NY
Whiteface - Learned here!
Belleayre
Windham

VT
Killington


----------



## markee

zakk said:


> Updated List:
> BC
> Whistler/Blackcomb
> Cypress Mountain


Do you really consider Cypress Mountain as a resort? It's like 6 lifts and a place to eat...


----------



## zakk

markee said:


> Do you really consider Cypress Mountain as a resort? It's like 6 lifts and a place to eat...


compared to many other areas, yes.


----------



## Guest

Sierra at Tahoe & Northstar


----------



## Guest

Bear creek taos angel fire and crested butte. I've also been to aspen beaver creek and red river but mountain biking but not on snow.


----------



## Reede

Thredbo
perisher
niseko
cardrona
coronet peak
happo one
hakuba goryu
cortina
iwatake


----------



## twin89

So cal-

Bear Mtn.
Snow Summit
Snow Valley

Tahoe-

Sierra at Tahoe
Diamond Peak


----------



## Magnum626

*I need to make more trips*

Hmm it's been a few years since I really got back into it.

Camelback
Shawnee
Hunter
Windham
Catamount
Bellayre
Mohawk
Mountain Creek
Killington/Pico
Stratton
Okemo
Park City
The Canyons
Snowbird
Whistler/Blackcomb
Squaw Valley


----------



## david_z

We have 4 local "mountains" (really very small hills) near Detroit. I don't count those, but I ride them often.

In northern Michigan, a few resorts where I got started skiing at age 10 and then boarding a few years later:

Schuss Mountain/Shanty Creek, Crystal Mountain, Boyne Mountain, Boyne Highlands, Caberfae Peaks, Otsego Club

Legitimate resorts I've been to:

Killington VT
Mont Tremblant (twice)
Winter Park, CO
PCMR, UT
The Canyons, UT
Sundance, UT
Brighton, UT
Snowbird, UT
Whistler, BC
Lake Tahoe, NV/CA
Mt. Hood, OR
Jackson Hole, WY

Heading back to Park City on Monday, hoping to hit Brighton, Solitude this time, in addition to Canyons & PCMR again.


----------



## NWBoarder

Stevens Pass
Snoqualmie Pass(west,central,east,alpental)
Crystal Mountain

If all goes well, I should be hittting Mission Ridge, and White Pass this season as well. And then this summer Mt. Hood.  Ultimately though, I would like to be able say that I have ridden every place that my state has to offer.


----------



## DiscoStu

This thread got dug out of the archives.. but still interesting

Canada:
Revelstoke
Fernie
Kicking Horse
Lake Louise
Sunshine
Kimberley
Panorama

Aus:
Buller

Soon to come:
Whistler
Mt Hood
Ruapehu (NZ)


----------



## extra0

4 tahoe resorts
3 central sierra nevada resorts
1 colorado resort

...they're all pretty epic


----------



## PalmerFreak

Colorado
Breckenridge
Beaver Creek
Steamboat

California
Heavenly
Squaw Valley
Kirkwood

New York
Gore mountain

Vermont
Killington 
Pico

Utah
The Canyons
Park City Mountain

Canada
Whistler/Blackcomb

Wisconsin Don't know if these count....
Sunburst
Little Switzerland
Wilmot
Crystal Ridge
Granite Peak
Cascade
Devils Head


----------



## Rufus

It's cool to see this thread come back to life, reminds me how lucky I've been since I replied a year ago. Here's where I've been:

CA
Boreal
Squaw
Northstar
Bear Valley
Dodge Ridge
Mt. Shasta

OR
Mt. Bachelor
Timberline

CO
A-Basin


----------



## Hurricane

Colorado
1. Copper
2. Keystone
3. Creste Butte
4. Steamboat
Utah
5. Solitude
6. Brighton
Tennessee
7. Gatlinburg
Illinios
8. Chestnut Mountain
9. Sundown
Wisconsin
10. Granite Peak
11. Devilshead
12. Cascade
13. Whitecap - will be there in a week
Missouri
14. Hidden Valley


----------



## tekniq33

NY:
Windham
Hunter

NJ:
Mountain Creek

PA:
Blue Mountain

VA:
Massanutten
Snowshoe
Wintergreen

MA:
Butternut
Jiminy

VT:
Sugarbush
Okemo
Killington
Mt. Snow
Stratton

NH:
Loon
Wildcat
Abenaki (more of a hill...)

Utah:
Brighton
Solitude
Park City
Canyons

CO:
Going to Breck and probably Keystone next week


----------



## NWBoarder

NWBoarder28 said:


> Stevens Pass
> Snoqualmie Pass(west,central,east,alpental)
> Crystal Mountain
> 
> If all goes well, I should be hittting Mission Ridge, and White Pass this season as well. And then this summer Mt. Hood.  Ultimately though, I would like to be able say that I have ridden every place that my state has to offer.


Update: Add Mt. Baker to my list. Best. Mountain. Ever. That place is epic in proportion.


----------



## CB7700

Just started this year and off to a good start. Been to Lake Louise, Fernie, Kimberley and Castle.


----------



## gjsnowboarder

CO - Powderhorn, Vail, Beavercreek, Vail, breckenridge, Loveland, Steamboat, Crested Butte, Telluride, Sunlight, Snowmass
WY - Grand Targhee, Antelope Butte
MT - Redlodge
MASS - Jimmeny Peak


----------



## neednsnow

This seems like a fun....so I'll Join.

Maine
Sugarloaf

New Hampshire
Loon
Bretton Woods

Vermont
Killington
Okemo
Ascutney
Stowe
Jay Peak
Mount Snow

New York
Whiteface
Hunter
Gore
Holiday Valley

Pennsylvania
Seven Springs
Blue Knob
Tussey Mountain
Spring Mountain
Blue Mountain
Camelback
Elk Mountain
Jack Frost/Big Boulder

Jersey
Mountain Creek

Colorado
Breckenridge
Arapahoe Basin
Vail

Utah
Snowbird
Snow Basin
Powder Mountain
The Canyons
Snowbird
Brighton

California
Kirkwood

Washington
Mt. Baker

Switzerland (St. Moritz)

Engadin
Corvatsch
Corviglia

Imma going to be in debt for many years and it is aaaaallllllll worth it!!!!


----------



## neednsnow

markee said:


> Do you really consider Cypress Mountain as a resort? It's like 6 lifts and a place to eat...


With a 2010' Vert, it passes. 1/2 of my list is dwarfed by Cypress!


----------



## Mr. Polonia

In chronological order:

Mt. Creek

Windham

Catamount

Shawnee

Okemo

Hunter

Stratton

Camelback


(and soon to be in 4 days) :

Brighton

The Canyons

Snowbird


----------



## Sam I Am

California: 

Alpine Meadows 

Bear Valley

Donner Ski Ranch

Homewood

Soda Springs

Squaw Valley 

Sugar Bowl


----------



## SPAZ

i never stay AT the resort, but i have been to jiminy peak, ma and killington, vt


----------



## david_z

Mr. Polonia said:


> (and soon to be in 4 days) :
> 
> Brighton
> 
> The Canyons
> 
> Snowbird


I was underwhelmed by the Canyons this year. All the blue runs were cat tracks and lots of flats. Disappointed, because the last time I was there riding we spent all day on steeps in 8+ inches of fresh. Didn't find anything like that yesterday. I remember Canyons being awesome, but this year for me it was just _meh_.

We rode with burritosandsnow from the forum at Brighton one day, that was a really nice mountain. If you haven't gotten in touch with him, maybe try to ping him. Check out Milly lift if you're looking for some slackcountry stuff. 

Snowbird today was raaaaaaaaad. I wish we had foregone the Canyons yesterday, and maybe one day at PCMR and put in 2 or 3 days there instead.


----------



## jeri534

this season alone Ive been too

Mt Baker (WA)
Stevens Pass (WA)
Crystal Mt (WA)
Alpental (WA)
Mt. Hood Timberline (OR)
Mt. Hood Meadows (OR)
Whitefish (MT)
Whistler/Blackcomb (BC)
Jackson Hole (WY)

I got a trip to Utah in 2 weeks, hoping to ride Snowbird and PowMow


----------



## Guest

NY - West Mountain, Gore
MA - Butternut
VT - Mt. Snow, Stratton, Okemo
PA - Shawnee, Camelback (both are my least favorites)
NJ - Mountain Creek (personal favorite while not crowded)
UT - Canyons, Park City, Snowbird, Solitude, Brighton (Brighton is where I finally figured out terrain parks, so it's my favorite in the west)


----------



## Guest

Gustov said:


> The ones out here in the East crack me up with 300-700 feet of vertical. Something is better than nothing, and the dudes who rip on the Ice Coast Gnar get into the texture of the Rockies and rule! So I do have respect for all.


yea easy on the small hills some of us have no options... I'm just learning now but on the same central ohio hill louie vito learned on.... you may have heard of him :dunno:


----------



## Guest

ive only been to about five but i attend all of them regularly.

VT:Stowe
WV:Winterplace
NC:Wolfridge,Sugar,Applachian


----------



## Guest

Alberta, Canada: Hidden Valley, Castle Mountain'
BC, Canada: Panorama
Montana, US: Whitefish Resort (favorite)
Hoping to hit: Fernie(BC), Kimberley(BC), Revelstoke(BC), Banff(AB), Lake Louise(AB), Jackson Hole(WY)


----------



## Guest

wa: white pass, bluewood
id: schweitzer
I wanted to go to mission ridge and to mt. hood meadows oh well.
Next year I will probably have a stevens pass season pass. I hope to go to revelstoke.


----------



## Guest

michallow said:


> yea easy on the small hills some of us have no options... I'm just learning now but on the same central ohio hill louie vito learned on.... you may have heard of him :dunno:


thats mad river mountain by the way.... ive only been there and one other place in ohio (snow trails) really looing forward to hitting a resort, kinda wanna go west in march if the get hit out there, our season is done soon.


----------



## surfinsnow

VT: Mt. Snow, Okemo, Sugarbush, Stratton, Bolton Valley, Bromley, Stowe, Ascutney, Jay Peak, Killington

NH: Sunapee, Loon, Ragged

CA: Homewood, Kirkwood, Squaw Valley, Alpine Meadows, Northstar, Heavenly, Sugar Bowl

NV: Mt. Rose, Diamond Peak


----------



## LuckyRVA

NY: Plattekill
PA: Camelback, Elk
WVA: Snowshoe
VA: Massanutten, Wintergreen


----------



## Muki

Just one. :thumbsdown:


----------



## RaID

Europe
St Anton am Arlberg
Zugspitze
A few random polish ones

Canada
Big White
Sunshine Village

Japan
Hakuba 47/Goryu
Happo One
Iwatake
Tsugaike
Cortina

NZ
Remarkables
Coronet Peak
Cadrona

Australia:
Mt Hotham,
Mt Buller
Thredbo


----------



## Argo

RaID said:


> Europe
> St Anton am Arlberg
> Zugspitze
> A few random polish ones
> 
> Canada
> Big White
> Sunshine Village
> 
> Japan
> Hakuba 47/Goryu
> Happo One
> Iwatake
> Tsugaike
> Cortina
> 
> NZ
> Remarkables
> Coronet Peak
> Cadrona
> 
> Australia:
> Mt Hotham,
> Mt Buller
> Thredbo


What's your favorite?


----------



## SHREDDER97

portishead said:


> Cali:
> North Star
> Kirkwood
> Big Bear
> Mammoth
> Dodge Ridge
> Sierra
> Squaw Valley
> Sugar Bowl
> 
> Idaho:
> Bogus Basin
> Kelly Canyon
> 
> Utah:
> Solitude
> Sundance
> Park City
> 
> Wyoming:
> Grand Targhee



you went to targhee and didn't go to Jackson Hole!


----------



## JayMess686

stratton VT Blue PA Hidden Valley NJ Mountain Creek NJ (home mountain)


----------



## RaID

Argo said:


> What's your favorite?


Hard to say, most of them can be spectacular during good conditions

At the movement ill have to say the Japanese resorts due to their accessibility from Australia, pretty much guaranteed powder days on every trip and variety of terrain.

St Anton was probably the most spectacular scenery and alpine terrain, a powder day there would be something else.


----------



## mhaas

CO
Vail 
ABasin
Loveland
Breckinridge
Keystone
Monarch

IL
Chestnut

UT
Brighton
Solitude
Snowbird
Alta

WI
Wilmot
Cascade
Alpine Valley
Granite Peak/Rib Mtn
Devils Head
That shithole in lake Geneva


----------



## planetv82

New Zealand - Mt Hutt, Cardrona, Coronet Peak, The Remarkables, Whakapapa, Turoa (dumping right now - >30cm and still snowing !)

Australia - Perisher, Thredbo 

Japan- Hakuba

Canada-Whistler/blackcomb

USA- Kirkwood, Squaw, Heavenly, Crystal MOuntain, Stevens Pass, Mt Hood, Snoqualmie, Devils Head

Heading to France for northern hemi winter next...


----------



## Powder Keg

none so far, i plan on going to one asap though.


----------



## DrnknZag

Last season:
-Stevens Pass (WA)
-Crystal Mountain (WA)
-Mount Baker (WA)
-Breckinridge (CO)
-Copper (CO)
-Vail (CO)
-Beaver Creek (CO)
-Mount Bachelor (OR)
-Schweitzer Mountain (ID)
-Whistler/Blackcomb (CAN)

Past seasons:
-Snoqualmie/Alpental (WA)
-Mission Ridge (WA)
-Mount Spokane (WA)
-Mount Hood (OR)
-Timberline (OR)

Ten mountains total for last season, 15 total overall. I plan on adding at least 3 new places next season.


----------



## schmitty34

Snoqualmie/Alpental (WA)
Stevens (WA)
Baker (WA)
Crystal (WA)
White Pass (WA)
Whistler BC
Kirkwood (Tahoe)
Squaw Valley (Tahoe)
Mt. Rainier (not a resort but is was fun to snowboard down...except for those hidden rocks)

And plenty of carpet hoping in my living room when I really feel the need to strap a board to my feet.


----------



## andy_d

2011 was my first season of snowboarding...I ended up at...

VT: Sugarbush, Stratton, Magic Mountain and Stowe
CO: Breckenridge and Aprahoe Basin
NY: Whindam and Hunter Mtn
Canada: Whistler
Chile: Valle Nevado, La Parva and Arpa

Best experiences of this year - at Arpa and Aprahoe Basin

Next season: Swizterland, Tahoe and not sure where else. Maybe Argentina.


----------



## ridegoofy27

been to

CA- Heavenly, Sierra
CO- Loveland, Beaver Creek, Breckenridge, Keystone, Winter Park
UT- Snowbird, Brighton, Solitude

Colorado definitely is my favorite place though.




andy_d said:


> Next season: Swizterland, Tahoe and not sure where else. Maybe Argentina.


Tahoe is amazing!!


----------



## andy_d

ridegoofy27 said:


> been to
> 
> CA- Heavenly, Sierra
> CO- Loveland, Beaver Creek, Breckenridge, Keystone, Winter Park
> UT- Snowbird, Brighton, Solitude
> 
> Colorado definitely is my favorite place though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tahoe is amazing!!


That's what I keep hearing. Can't wait to go!


----------



## WasatchMan

http://www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## marcg

Sierra Nevada:
Kirkwood
Squaw Valley
Heavenly
Sierra At Tahoe

Rockies, Utah:
Snowbird
Solitude
Brighton
Canyons
Park City
Snowbasin
Powder Mountain

Rockies, Colorado:
Vail
Beaver Creek
Copper Mountain
Breckenridge
Keystone
Steamboat Springs

Canada, BC:
Whistler / Blackcomb

East Coast:
Blue Mountain, ON


----------



## poutanen

18 so far:

Canada:
Fernie, BC
Nakiska, AB
Blue Mountain, ON
Glen Eden, ON
Mount St. Louis, ON
Horseshoe, ON
Snow Valley, ON
Craigleith, ON
Madawaska Valley, ON (first hill!)
Stoneham, QC
Searchmont, ON
Tremblant, QC
Camp Fortune, QC
Mt St. Anne, QC (bloody cold!!!)
Mount Sutton, QC

USA:
Jay Peak, VT
Loon Mountain, NH
Cannon, NH

Plan on hitting Panorama, Lake Louise and Kimberly this year also, so I'd be at 21. There's also Sunshine, Norquay, Kicking Horse, Revelstoke, Marmot Basin, Castle Mountain, etc. that I could hit this year. Trying to tour around and decide what kind of season pass to get next year! :cheeky4:


----------



## Raines

PaoloSmythe said:


> ummmmm....
> a dry slop in england
> a mountain in scotland - aviemore
> 5 small hills in italy - garessio, artesina, limone piemonte, pila, prato nevoso
> 3 big mountains in italy - cervinia, la thuile, courmayeur,
> about 8 huge hills in france - chamonix, tignes, val thorens, val d'isere, les arcs, courchevel, la rosiere, meribel
> 2 big hills in austria - kaprun, zell am see
> 1 monster hill in switzerland - zermatt
> 4 big hills in canaduh - whistler / blackcomb, fernie, big white
> 
> so 25 all in all. twas fun too!


isnt val dísere and Tignes the same resort? but diferent villages been there too and going back this year is awsome


----------



## surfinsnow

surfinsnow said:


> VT: Mt. Snow, Okemo, Sugarbush, Stratton, Bolton Valley, Bromley, Stowe, Ascutney, Jay Peak, Killington
> 
> NH: Sunapee, Loon, Ragged
> 
> CA: Homewood, Kirkwood, Squaw Valley, Alpine Meadows, Northstar, Heavenly, Sugar Bowl
> 
> NV: Mt. Rose, Diamond Peak


Reading back through my list I see that I left out a couple...

Burke and Pico in VT, Jiminy Peak and Butternut in MA, Catamount in MA/NY.

28 total.


----------



## bestard

places I have been to so far...

Bretton Woods, NH
Hunter, NY
Windham, NY
Bolton Valley, VT
Jay Peak, VT
Killington, VT
MountSnow, VT
Okemo, VT
Smugglers' Notch, VT
Stove, VT
Stratton, VT
Sugarbush, VT
Brighton, UT
Part City, UT


----------



## civic2tegg

Vt: Killington
NH: Loon
CO: WP/MJ
NY: Hunter, Belleayre, Windham, Gore
NJ: MT Creek

Want to go to Jackson Hole this year just need to find a way HAHA


----------



## metric

Reviving this thread from the dead...my list so far in my 2nd season

*Minnesota*
Afton Alps
Buck Hill
Welch Village
Wild Mtn

*California*
Mammoth

*Switzerland*
Arosa
Davos
Engelberg
Flumserberg
Grüsch
Laax
Lenzerheide
Wildhaus
St Moritz
Corvatsch
Zermatt

*Italy*
Cervinia

*Austria*
Zillertal

*Later this season:*
Lutsen, MN (the only legitimate vertical in MN)
Big Sky, MT
Jackson Hole, WY


----------



## TBomb

Red River, NM (where it all started for me...)
Keystone, CO
Breckenridge, CO
Copper Mountain, CO
Arapahoe Basin, CO
Crested Butte, CO
Vail, CO
Beaver Creek, CO
Wolf Creek, CO
Jackson Hole, WY


----------



## Gigglinpig

Since I live in Albuquerque, NM:

*New Mexico:*

Taos Ski Valley
Red River
Ski Santa Fe
Sandia ski area
Angel Fire
Pajarito 
Sipapu

*Colorado*

Wolf Creek *absolute favorite mountain*
Durango
Monarch
Breckenridge

*California*

Squaw
Sugar bowl


----------



## campfortune

5 of the resorts I have been to are within one hours of drive:laugh::laugh::laugh:

I am not sure if they count as resorts though


----------



## 306stang

Breck
Vail
Canyons (also when it was wolf mountain, and one name prior)
Brighton
Snowbird
Park City
Snow Shoe
Hunter Mountain


----------



## Volt

VT:Stratton, Killington

NH: Loon, Cannon, Gunstock

MA: Ward, Wachusett, Nashoba Valley

I absolutely loved Killington.

Looking at some of these replies... I really need to get out more.


----------



## neednsnow

Since there is a bucket list thread, I figured I'd dig up this thread from a few years back and update my list. Looks like I'm going to have to add Copper or Loveland next Month to hit 50 resorts. Bucket List is Whistler, Somewhere in Latin America, and New Zealand.


*Maine
*Sugarloaf (East #3)

*New Hampshire
*Loon
Bretton Woods

*Vermont*
Killington(East #2)
Okemo
Ascutney
Stowe
Jay Peak (East #1)
Mount Snow
Sugarbush

*New York
*Whiteface
Hunter
Gore
Holiday Valley

*Pennsylvania
*Seven Springs (Where I got Hooked...48 inches of fresh in a 3-day weekend)
Blue Knob (Where it All Started)
Tussey Mountain
Spring Mountain
Blue Mountain
Camelback
Elk Mountain
Jack Frost/Big Boulder

*Jersey
*Mountain Creek

*Colorado
*Breckenridge
Arapahoe Basin
Vail
Steamboat Springs (It Never Stops Snowing)
Aspen Highlands
Snowmass (Favorite in Colorado)
Powderhorn


*Utah
*Snowbird (Favorite in Utah for Gnarly Terrain and Reliable Snow)
Snow Basin (Great Spot to cruise and just enjoy life)
Powder Mountain
The Canyons
Brighton
Solitude

*California
*Kirkwood (Still my #1 in the west. Snow has been more reliable than Jackson)
Squaw
Homewood
NorthStar 
Heavenly
Mammoth
Alpine Meadows

*Washington
*Mt. Baker (Big and For-Real, but difficult to get to)

*Wyoming
*Jackson Hole (It is Spectacular, but snow always helps)
Grand Targhee

*Switzerland* (St. Moritz)
Engadin
Corvatsch
Corviglia

Imma going to be in debt for many years and it is aaaaallllllll worth it!!!!


----------



## Booo!

Quebec:
Saint-Sauveur / Avila
Bromont
Tremblant
Le Massif
Morin-Heights
Habitant
Owl's Head
Rigaud
Olympia
Vallée Bleue

Rest of Canada:
Sunshine
Lake Louise

US:
Jay-Peak (almost put this one in Quebec )
Smugglers'


----------



## Lacbourdon

*CO*: Aspen/Snowmass, Keystone and Vail
*VT*: Killington
*Chile*: Vale Nevado, Termas de Chillan
*Argentina*: Ushuaia

Living in Brazil now. Im going to Ushuaia again in August! Cant wait!


----------



## Handbanana

This year I've done:

NH:
Attitash
Cannon
Gunstock
Mt Sunapee
Crotched

VT:
Mt Snow
Okemo
Stowe

Thinking maybe I'll hit up Killington this weekend

In years past I've been to:

Wachusett (MA)
Timberline on Mt Hood (OR)
Jackson Hole (WY)
Paoli Peaks (IN)
Perfect North (IN)
Ski Valley (IN) - defunct, learned to ski here
Pines peak? Ski? (IN) - defunct I believe 
Caberfae (MI)
Bittersweet (MI)
Timber Ridge (MI)
Swiss Valley (MI)
Devils Head (WI)
Cascade Mountain (WI)


----------



## SnowDogWax

JayPeak, VT
7Springs, PA
Burke, VT
Holliday Valley, PA


----------



## MarshallV82

I'm even going to do this in order!

Deer Mountain (Mystic Miner) in SD
Terry Peak in SD
Loveland
Winterpark
Keystone
Breck
Abasin
Vail
Aspen
Beaver Creek
Wolf Creek
Monarch
Crested Butte
Ski Cooper
Copper Mtn
Taos 
Jackson Hole
The one by Sandpoint, Idaho that I can never spell right. 
Steamboat
Bridger Bowl
Red Lodge
Powderhorn, CO
Brighton
Snowbird
Solitude
Canyons
Castle Mtn (Alberta)
Fernie
Revelstoke
Nakiska 
Sunshine

I Believe that's it! 
Mostly Breck and Keystone though…

Bah, I forgot a few. 

Echo Mtn (Didn't a private owner buy this one? I think it's gone forever) 
Eldora 
Big Sky
Heavenly
Northstar
Bear Mtn


----------



## Argo

This season alone.......
Vail - 60 days
Breck -10 days
Abasin - 14 days
Keystone - 7days
Eldora once
Beaver creek - twice

Afton alps - once
Mt brighton - once

The canyons - twice
Northstar - twice
Heavenly - once
Kirkwood - once

Jackson hole - 5 days
Crested butte - 3 days
Telluride - 3 days

Verbier Switzerland - 2 days
St Anton am arlberg Austria - 5 days
Les 3 Valles France - 5 days 
Steamboat - one day
Copper - 1 day
Howelson hill - 1 day
Vail pass - 6 days preseason hiking in early October 
Timberline lodge - 3 days in July

big sky/moonlight - 4 days

Have been to Taos, wolf creek, ruidosa, Revelstoke, durango, silverton, and a few others.....


----------



## surfinsnow

surfinsnow said:


> VT: Mt. Snow, Okemo, Sugarbush, Stratton, Bolton Valley, Bromley, Stowe, Ascutney, Jay Peak, Killington, Burke, Pico
> 
> NH: Sunapee, Loon, Ragged
> 
> CA: Homewood, Kirkwood, Squaw Valley, Alpine Meadows, Northstar, Heavenly, Sugar Bowl
> 
> NV: Mt. Rose, Diamond Peak
> 
> MA: Jiminy Peak, Butternut, Catamount,
> 
> CT: Sundown, Mohawk


This season I added Cannon (NH), Wachusett (MA) and Sutton (Quebec) to the list.


----------



## Kenai

I'm at 58 after picking up a few new ones this season. I didn't read through this whole thread, but did anyone mention the liftopia/Facebook app "where I've skied?" It is a fun way to keep a record. You can also creat a personal google map, which is fun. 

Where You All Have Skied (Where I've Skied App) | Liftopia Blog


----------



## andrewdod

Wow. So far I've done. 

Stratton
Bromley
Snow
Jack Frost
Big boulder
Snow mountain(montage)
Blue mountain
Camelback
Hunter
Cannon
Waterville (current home mountain)

Not a bad list for a jersey boy who recently moved north.


----------



## deagol

*California:*
Sugarbowl
Alpine Meadows

*Colorado*
A-Basin (former pass holder)
Keystone
Breckenridge
Copper Mt (current pass holder)
Ski Cooper
Vail
Steamboat
Winter Park (former pass holder)
Aspen/Ajax
Aspen Highlands
Buttermilk
Snowmass
Powderhorn (former pass holder)
Purgatory (former pass holder)
Telluride
Wolf Creek
Crested Butte
Monarch
Loveland


Edit: wow, there are some very impressive lists here! I wish I could get out more


----------



## surfinsnow

Lacbourdon said:


> *CO*: Aspen/Snowmass, Keystone and Vail
> *VT*: Killington
> *Chile*: Vale Nevado, Termas de Chillan
> *Argentina*: Ushuaia
> 
> Living in Brazil now. Im going to Ushuaia again in August! Cant wait!


Of all the great mountains in Vermont you chose Killington? Sad.


----------



## jliu

I wont count anything in Ontario...cause they're all lame...ha

East:
Tremblant
Jay
Killi
Stowe
Iceface
Flatton
Sutton
Holiday Valley

West:
SSV
LL
KH
Revy
WB
Vail
Beaver
Copper
Steamboat


----------



## Psi-Man

The vast majority in New England, that's for sure, and a handful that are long gone.


----------



## dcrides

Kirkwood
Heavenyl
Alpine
Northstar
Mt. Rose
Squaw
Sierra
Boreal
Sugarbowl
Mammoth
Bear Valley
Snow Summit
Mt. High
Snowbird
Alta (skiing)
Park City
Park West
Deer Valley
Brianhead
Steamboat


----------



## koi

Not enough thats for sure...

CA - Snow Summit, Big Bear
CO - Crusted Butt, Vail, the Beaver, A-bay, Breck, Key (will add Steamboat on Thurs)
Switzerland - Zermatt 
MO - some mom&pop single hill

planning to add either Kirkwood, Northstar, & Heavenly OR Chamonix next year


----------



## 16gkid

Happily making my list longer!
Granite peak- WI
Devils head- WI
Alpine Valley, WI
Chestnut- IL

Heavenly-CA
Kirkwood-CA
Northstar-CA

Copper-CO
Loveland-CO
A-basin- CO

next up- PNW and SLC


----------



## Lacbourdon

surfinsnow said:


> Of all the great mountains in Vermont you chose Killington? Sad.


Kkkkkk

I was Shopping in NY with my wife and friends and I was able to insert a couple of days of riding. The snow was decent, but I had my Gnu Billy Goat stolen there!


----------



## ekb18c

East Coast:
Belleyare
Hunter
Windham
Cambelbak
Mountain Creek
Jay Peak
Mount Snow
Killington
Okemo
Stratton

West Coast:
Kirkwood
Heavenly
Northstar
Vail
Beaver Creek


----------



## ThredJack

Just one, Camelback in PA. I hope to add more soon though.


----------



## andy_d

Been to a bit and hope to ride a lot more! I forget all the resorts I went to in Japan and Chile but listed the ones I remember

*East Coast*

Camelback - PA

Hunter - NY
Windham - NY

Killington - VT
Magic Mountain - VT
Mt Snow - VT
Jay Peak - VT
Stowe - VT
Stratton - VT
Sugarbush - VT


*West Coast*

Heavenly - CA
Kirkwood - CA
Northstar - CA

Aspen - CO
Arapahoe Basin - CO
Breckenridge - CO
Keystone - CO
Steamboat - CO
Vail - CO

Park City - UT

Jackson Hole - WY

*International*

Chile - Valle Nevado, El Colorado, Ski Arpa
Japan - Niseko, Rusutu


----------



## Rufus

I didn't start riding until I was in my 40s, but I've been fortunate to ride some pretty cool places. 

CA
Northstar
Boreal
Sierra at Tahoe
Sugar Bowl
Donner Ski Ranch
Heavenly
Squaw
Kirkwood
Bear Valley
Dodge Ridge
Alpine Meadows
Mt Shasta

OR
Mt Bachelor
Timberline
Ski Bowl

UT
Park City

CO
Copper
A Basin

VT
Mount Snow
Stratton
Okemo

NH 
Loon

CT 
Mount Southington


----------



## andy_d

I actually started in my mid 30s. Wish I would have started a lot sooner though


----------



## Oldman

Being a late starter, I still have lots to look forward to 

*EAST*

Smugglers' Notch
Jay Peak
Sugarbush
Killington

*WEST*

Lake Louise (Years ago. Badly on skis. Does it count? )
Whistler

Looking to add CO to the list next year. Telluride / Steamboat.... we'll see


----------



## Manicmouse

New Zealand:
Whakapapa
Turoa
Mt Hutt
Cardrona
Treble Cone

Canada:
Whistler/Blackcomb
Kicking Horse
Panorama
Fernie
Red

USA:
Aspen Snowmass

Austria:
Mayrhofen

France:
Chamonix

Switzerland:
Zermatt

That's it that's all


----------



## lab49232

MI: Bittersweet, Boyne, Shanty Creek and a few more I can't remember
NY: Holiday Valley, Whiteface
WV: Snowshoe, Silver Creek
CO: Winter Park (Fuck CO moguls, talk about spent legs!)
OR: Mt Hood Meadows, Ski Bowl, Timberline


----------



## neni

Too many to recall, no sense to list them cos you won't know them (ever heard of Wirzweli, Lauchernalp, Saanemöser, Wiriehorn, Klewenalp, Beatenberg, Engstligenalp, Grächen, Melchseefrutt, a.s.o.)


----------



## poutanen

Manicmouse said:


> Canada:
> Whistler/Blackcomb
> Kicking Horse
> Panorama
> Fernie
> Red


See now there's a good international list! Too many people stick to one country. Now which was your favourite in BC, Canada?


----------



## Manicmouse

poutanen said:


> See now there's a good international list! Too many people stick to one country. Now which was your favourite in BC, Canada?


Haha yeah, benefits of living in Europe for 5 years 

I lived in Rossland, BC for 3 months as a student so I love Red and know it better than any other resort. Better for tree-skiing rather than snowboarding though.

Panorama and Fernie were awesome. We could always find lots of pow there. They're only 2 hours apart so do both! (edit: Now I notice you're from Calgary so no point telling you that lol)


----------



## poutanen

Manicmouse said:


> Panorama and Fernie were awesome. We could always find lots of pow there. They're only 2 hours apart so do both! (edit: Now I notice you're from Calgary so no point telling you that lol)


Lol, yeah I was more interested in hearing an outsiders perspective. Fernie is my fave so far, followed by Kicking Horse, Lake Louise, Jay Peak, Whistler/Blackcomb, Nakiska, Kimberley, etc.

Some people say they've had awful times visiting Fernie?!? :dunno:


----------



## destroy

Heard that from a few people about Fernie. Timing is almost everything. Some people just don't have the luck!


----------



## WoodsBar

Unlike most of you guys i dont have a home resort :sad:so if i want to snowboard i have to travel quite a while.

Argentina:
Cerro Catedral
Chapelco

Chile:
Valle Nevado
Portillo
El colorado
La Parva

Andorra:
Grandvalira
Vallnord

Spain:
La molina
Formigal

USA:

NC:
Sugar Mountain
Catalochee

CO:
Vail
Breckenridge
keystone

AK:
Alyeska


----------



## vknyvz

14-19
let's see If I am right

-hunter
-windham
-killington
-camelback
-stratton
-stowe
-sugarbush
-jay peak
-mountain creek
-mount snow
-whiteface
-arapahoe basin
-breckrenridge
-vail
-keystone
-beaver creek
-uludag (turkey)

yup I was 17 resorts in total


----------



## francium

Samoens
Morzine
Flaine
Avoriaz 
Les carroz
Les Gets
Les Deux alpes
Hintertux 
Mayrhofen
Glenshee 
La Rosiere 
Zell am ziller
Gerlos 
La Thuile
Cairngorm
Raise
Nevis Range
Les arcs
La plagne
Morillion
Sixt


----------



## jjb7733

Loveland
A Basin


----------



## Karasene

In five years I've been to:

Gunstock, NH
Loon, NH
Waterville Valley, NH
Wildcat, NH
Kings Pine, NH
Pat’s Peak, NH

Killington, VT
Okemo,VT
Mt Snow, VT
Jay Peak, VT
Stowe, VT
Sugarbush, VT

Sunday River, ME
Sugarloaf, ME

Keystone, CO
Breckenridge, CO
Vail, CO
Buttermilk Aspen, CO

Northstar, Tahoe
Sugarbowl, Tahoe
Squaw Valley, Tahoe
Heavenly, Tahoe
Kirkwood, Tahoe

Big Sky, MT

Snowbasin, UT
Powder Mountain, UT
Parkcity, UT
Brighton, UT
Snowbird, UT
Brianhead, UT

Cerro Catedral, Argentina
Jackson pass preseason hiking? Not technically a resort tho... 

COOL! Never wrote that list before.
Thanks to a car, a couch, a job, an epic pass and learning to meet the right people


----------



## Deacon

Karasene said:


> In five years I've been to:
> 
> Gunstock, NH
> Loon, NH
> Waterville Valley, NH
> Wildcat, NH
> Kings Pine, NH
> Pat’s Peak, NH
> 
> Killington, VT
> Okemo,VT
> Mt Snow, VT
> Jay Peak, VT
> Stowe, VT
> Sugarbush, VT
> 
> Sunday River, ME
> Sugarloaf, ME
> 
> Keystone, CO
> Breckenridge, CO
> Vail, CO
> Buttermilk Aspen, CO
> 
> Northstar, Tahoe
> Sugarbowl, Tahoe
> Squaw Valley, Tahoe
> Heavenly, Tahoe
> Kirkwood, Tahoe
> 
> Big Sky, MT
> 
> Snowbasin, UT
> Powder Mountain, UT
> Parkcity, UT
> Brighton, UT
> Snowbird, UT
> Brianhead, UT
> 
> Cerro Catedral, Argentina
> Jackson pass preseason hiking? Not technically a resort tho...
> 
> COOL! Never wrote that list before.
> Thanks to a car, a couch, a job, an epic pass and learning to meet the right people



That's a pretty epic list! :eusa_clap::eusa_clap:


----------



## LA Forever

Mountain High, CA
Snow Summit/Bear Mountain, CA
Mammoth, CA
Heavenly, CA
Northstar, CA

Brian Head, UT

Breckenridge, CO


----------



## Mammoth Lifty

magickrate said:


> i have been too
> NJ-Mountain creek
> PA-jack frost
> PA-big boulder
> VT-mount snow
> PA-snow mountain
> NY-windham mountain
> PA-blue mountain
> 
> that was just last year Im hoping to take a trip out west this year


I've been to every one of those hills plus 
PA- Camelback
PA- Shawnee
PA- Elk
VT- Killington
CO- Vail
CO- Breckenridge
CA- Mammoth
CA- June


----------



## Lubbo

In Australia:
Mt Buller
Mt Hotham 
Falls Creek

In Canada:
Sunshine Village
Lake Louise Ski Resort
Fernie
RED Mountain
Revelstoke
Panorama
Nakiska
Kicking Horse


----------



## poutanen

Lubbo said:


> In Australia:
> 
> In Canada:


You in Canada or Australia at the moment? You work for RCR or something?


----------

